# "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable"



## Camphre (3 Juin 2020)

Bonjour. 
J'essaye en vain de d'installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac. 

Pour les références: 




J'ai téléchargé la version 64 bits de Windows 10 - Nommée ainsi: Win10_2004-French_x64.iso. 
C'est d'ailleurs la seule version qu'on me propose, j'ai vu un peu partout bien d'autre version que celle-ci, mais je n'y ai pas accès. 



Mon Mac datant de 2013 Boot Camp me demande l'utilisation d'une clé USB - Celle que j'utilise fais 32Go et j'ai vu qu'elle devait être en 3.0. C'est le cas de la mienne. Elle est formatée en FAT32. 

Cependant Boot Camp me met ce message d'erreur: Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable - L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque: 



Il ne me semble pas non plus que le problème soit lié à un manque d'espace de stockage sur mon Mac Book:


----------



## MrTom (4 Juin 2020)

Hello,

D'où vient ton .iso ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Juin 2020)

le FAT32 c'est fichier pas plus de 4Go donc clef en ExFAT et ça devrait passer.


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

Camphre a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé la version 64 bits de Windows 10 - Nommée ainsi: Win10_2004-French_x64.iso.
> C'est d'ailleurs la seule version qu'on me propose, j'ai vu un peu partout bien d'autre version que celle-ci, mais je n'y ai pas accès.


Ta version est bien la dernière en cours, pas de souci. Ça ne servira à rien de vouloir télécharger une ancienne version puisque de toutes façons Windows Update proposera de nouveau la version 2004.


Camphre a dit:


> Mon Mac datant de 2013 Boot Camp me demande l'utilisation d'une clé USB - Celle que j'utilise fais 32Go et j'ai vu qu'elle devait être en 3.0. C'est le cas de la mienne. Elle est formatée en FAT32.
> 
> Cependant Boot Camp me met ce message d'erreur: Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable - L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque:


Alors tu vas tenter ceci, en mettant en pratique la conversion et l'utilisation d'un nouveau fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...je pense que ça ira mieux. A vérifier. Par contre, ta clé USB 3.0 doit impérativement être formatée en FAT32 et Table de partition GUID.


Camphre a dit:


> Il ne me semble pas non plus que le problème soit lié à un manque d'espace de stockage sur mon Mac Book:


Pour moi oui. Tu as quand même un petit SSD de 256 Go dans lequel il ne reste que 80 Go de libre. Or, pour un fonctionnement correct de macOS ainsi que la possibilité d'écrire encore des données, il faut lui laisser un espace libre entre 20/25 Go. Pour le coup, tu ne dois pas faire une réservation de taille pour Windows de plus de 55 Go !


----------



## Camphre (4 Juin 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> D'où vient ton .iso ?



Je l'ai téléchargé sur: https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO.
Et on me propose que celle-ci:




lepetitpiero a dit:


> le FAT32 c'est fichier pas plus de 4Go donc clef en ExFAT et ça devrait passer.


Il me semblait avoir lu qu'il fallait que la clé soit en FAT32, mais j'ai également essayé en ExFat et j'ai le même message d'erreur qui apparaît.



Locke a dit:


> Alors tu vas tenter ceci, en mettant en pratique la conversion et l'utilisation d'un nouveau fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...je pense que ça ira mieux. A vérifier. Par contre, ta clé USB 3.0 doit impérativement être formatée en FAT32 et Table de partition GUID.


Je tente ça, je reviens vers vous si j'ai un problème.


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

@Camphre
Tu as lu la réponse #4 et mis en application ?


----------



## Camphre (4 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Camphre
> Tu as lu la réponse #4 et mis en application ?



Justement je viens d'essayer de convertir mon premier fichier iso comme demandé sur le lien que tu m'as passé. 
Le logiciel Boot Camp ISO Converter plante lors que la conversion du fichier: 




Jusqu'ici tout vas bien et je précise que j'ai renseigner une adresse e-mail et le code qu'il demande. 
Par contre juste après cette étape j'ai ce messages qui apparaît:


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

Camphre a dit:


> Jusqu'ici tout vas bien et je précise que j'ai renseigner une adresse e-mail et le code qu'il demande.
> Par contre juste après cette étape j'ai ce messages qui apparaît:


Pour l'email, c'est normal et je mentionne pourquoi, ce n'est pas important. Ce qui l'est est que ton fichier .iso pose problème, par défaut il doit faire 5,29 Go...



...est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## Camphre (4 Juin 2020)

Le mien fait 5.25 Go


----------



## MrTom (4 Juin 2020)

Essaie un nouveau téléchargement, je viens de tenter et j'ai la même taille que @Locke à l'octet près.


----------



## Camphre (4 Juin 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Essaie un nouveau téléchargement, je viens de tenter et j'ai la même taille que @Locke à l'octet près.


Je fais ça, avec ma connexion bancale ça me prends plusieurs heures, je reviens vers vous une fois le téléchargement effectué


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

Camphre a dit:


> Le mien fait 5.25 Go


Eh bien, ce n'est pas bon d'ou ton problème !


Camphre a dit:


> Je fais ça, avec ma connexion bancale ça me prends plusieurs heures, je reviens vers vous une fois le téléchargement effectué


Tu n'as pas d'autres choix. Mais une fois la bonne taille vérifiée tu fais quand même ce que je te mentionne.


----------



## Camphre (4 Juin 2020)

Après l'avoir de nouveau télécharger, toujours pas la bonne taille, c'est même plus petit que le fichier précédent.


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

Camphre a dit:


> Après l'avoir de nouveau télécharger, toujours pas la bonne taille, c'est même plus petit que le fichier précédent.


C'est ta bande passante qui n'est pas de bonne qualité. Tant que tu n'auras pas la bonne taille du fichier .iso, tu resteras à la rue.


----------



## Camphre (4 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est ta bande passante qui n'est pas de bonne qualité. Tant que tu n'auras pas la bonne taille du fichier .iso, tu resteras à la rue.



Merci tout de même pour ton aide, je vais attendre de rentrer chez moi pour tenter de nouveau l'opération.


----------

